
Elixir with Ubuntu on Windows - mmcclure
http://blog.greenarrow.me/elixir-with-ubuntu-for-windows/
======
JdeBP
Contrast this with the people who are having trouble with symbolic link
support, breaking installers (and even simple un-tar).

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11446444](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11446444)

